# Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht



## Halsnix (20. Juni 2005)

Tach zusammen,

so jetzt schreib ich Euch mal meine Eindrücke vom Quellengrund, die ich am Samstag gesammelt habe. Eines vorab. Es gab sowohl positives als auch negatives, aber lest selbst.

Samstag, 5.36h rollte der Hobel vom Hof. Wir wollten um 6.45h vor Ort sein, damit wir gute Plätze ergattern konnten. Nach einer ungewöhnlich kurzen Fahrt(knapp 40 Minuten) erreichte unser Ausrüstungstransportfahrzeug den Quellengrund. Es war noch angenehm kühl, was sich aber im Verlauf des Tages noch ändern sollte. 
Quellengrund. Hier soll der Eingang sein, der Eingang zu der wahrscheinlich kontroversesten Angelteichanlage in der Gegend. Etwas klein, der Eingang. Die zwei Kollegen gefragt, die schon waren und die wußten dann das der Eingang weiter oben zu finden ist. Gut das wir noch nicht ausgeladen hatten. 
O.k. wieder ins auto und etwas weiter gefahren. Tatsächlich. Ja, das muß der Eingang sein. 
@Forellenudo: Was wirklich etwas wie bei Aldi. Da standen bereits reichlich Petri-Jünger und die Zahl nahm ständig zu. 

Punkt 7h. Wurde das Tor aufgetan und der Run auf die besten Plätze began. Da wir uns Teich drei ausgesucht hatten(der ist nicht wirklich groß) hatten wir diesen Teich aber für uns alleine. Auch Teich vier ist nicht sonderlich beliebt, da angelte eine älterer Mann mit seiner Frau. Durch die Größe der Anlage verlor sich auch die Masse der Angler. 
Das Ganze ist aber wirklich eine Riesenanlage, eine Industrieangelanlage. Ich habe es jetzt mal gesehen und war doch etwas erschreckt. 
Aber weiter. 
Kescher raus, Angeln aufgebaut. Kommt der Chef an. Kurzer Smaltalk. "ja, ja. Tu mal rein. 
Kurze Zeit später tauchte sein Gehilfe auf und schüttete einen Bottich mit Forellen in den Teich. 
Da der Teich relativ klein war, verzichteten wir aufs Schleppen und bestückten unsere Angeln mit Posen. 
"Das wird ja ein ruhiger Angeltag" meinte ich zu Dieter. 
Der gelbe Planet brannte unerbittlich und befand sich auf dem Weg zum Zenit.
Doch von diesem ruhigen Angeltag habe ich bis zum Mittag nichts gemerkt. 
Die Biester bissen und bissen. Es ging wirklich Schlag auf Schlag. Plötzlich waren dann auch mal zwei Posen auf einmal weg, gerade als ich noch eine andere Forelle mit dem Hakenlöser bearbeitete. 
Eine Rute lag auf Grund. Bestück mit Tauwurm und Gouda. Kaum hatte ich mich dann endlich mal setzen können, piepte mein Bißanzeiger. Eingeholt Käse weg. Später hatte ich hier auch eine Forelle dran, die sich den viel zu großen Tauwurm reingezogen hatte. 
Zum späten Vormittag wurde es dann ruhiger. Bis zum Ende des Tages konnten wir 16 Forellen fangen. 4 sind uns entkommen. 
Positiv ist mir aufgefallen, das die Anlage sauber und gepflegt ist. Für das leibliche Wohl ist gesorgt. Zum Verhalten der anderen kann ich nichts sagen, ich hatte keine Zeit mir das Treiben an den anderen Teichen anzusehen. Wir haben gefangen, das steht außer Zweifel und wenn man wie ich den Angelschein erst seit Dezember hat, ist das auf jeden Fall etwas positives. 
Aber wo Sonnenschein ist, da ist auch Schatten. 
Teich 3 ist besetzt mit Forellen, Lachsforellen, Goldforellen, Saiblinge.....
Wir haben 16 Portionsforellen gefangen. Von 268 bis 412 Gramm. Keine Lachsforelle oder eine Goldforelle. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das dort überhaupt welche drin sind. Teich 3 kann nur von einer Seite befischt werden. Die drei anderen Seiten sind nicht zugänglich. Schleppen nur eingeschränkt möglich.
Tja, wenn ich jetzt mal ein Resümee ziehen, dann bin ich etwas hin- und hergerissen. Auf der einen Seite haben wir gut gefangen, es hätten aber ruhig ein paar Große dabei sein dürfen. 
Es ist eine Angelindustrieanlage und an den großen Teichen geht es bestimmt anders zu als bei uns. 
Ich muß leider annehmen, das die angepriesenen Fische nicht im Teich vorhanden sind. 
Dennoch hat es uns im Großen und Ganzen Spaß gemacht. 

In diesem Sinne 

Halsnix


----------



## doggie (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*



			
				Halsnix schrieb:
			
		

> ...Kommt der Chef an. Kurzer Smaltalk. "ja, ja. Tu mal rein.
> Kurze Zeit später tauchte sein Gehilfe auf und schüttete einen Bottich mit Forellen in den Teich.....


 
...nix für ungut, aber mir dreht sich bei solchen Schilderungen der Magen um! Das hat doch nichts mehr mit unserem Hobby zu tun!!! :v

Nochmal, ich will hier keinen ans Bein pinkeln, aber sollte irgendwann das Angeln nur noch in solchen "Anlagen" möglich sein, werde ich definitiv als Hobby Autokennzeichenrätseln!!! #q 


Grüße!

doggie


----------



## Halsnix (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*

Kein Thema. Ich fühle mich nicht ans Bein gepinkelt. Kann Deinen Standpunkt auch verstehen. 

Es gibt ja immer mehrere Standpunkte die man vertreten kann und das ist auch gut so.

Gruß Halsnix


----------



## drogba (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*

wie ihr zusammen schon bei 16 stück also mind jeder 8 ins schwitzen kommt dann geht mal zum joppe da habt ihr dann zusamen wenns gut leuft locker 80 stück.ps teich 3 ist eiegntlich der schlechteste teich wenn man über haupt sagen DARF das der Q. gut sein soll ich wäre an teich 7 gegangen oder an teich 2 aber jedem das seine.ein tip im 3er sind weder störe noch welse (ausser bei veranstaltung villeicht aber im normal fall nicht.


----------



## Trout03 (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*

drogba@

Zum joppe?


----------



## drogba (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*

ganz inna nähe vom quellengrund aus richtung bonn kommend die leztze kreuzung vor dem quählengrund links und dann imemr gradeaus anch 2km etwa kommt die anlage rechts.


----------



## Hooper (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*

Kenn ich. Kein empfehenswerter Forellenpuff. Ich sehe irgendwie nicht den Sinn darin sich ans Angelgewässer zu setzen und zuzugucken wie "Herr Quellengrund" eine Regentonne voll fangfertiger Zuchtforellen (abgezählt nach Angleranzahl) in Einheitsgröße ins Wasser kippt, die ich dann nachher wieder rausfangen darf. Naja wers "sportlich" liebt...

Aber für Leute ohne Angelschein sicherlich eine der wenigen Möglichkeiten sich "auszutoben"...

P.S. Angler sind ohnehin manchmal sehr seltsame Zeitgenossen (Selbstkritik!) aber die Leute am Quellengrund, sowohl Besitzer als auch "Angler" toppen echt alles negative was ich bisher erlebt habe!

P.P.S. Angelaldi ist nicht zutreffend, da die Qualität von Aldi meist doch besser ist als die Zuchtforellen vom Quellengrund. Die an sich guten Zuchtforellen nehmen nämlich den moddrigen Geschmack der Teiche an (wenn man sie nicht direkt wieder rausfischt)

gruß
Hooper


----------



## Tyron (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*



			
				Hooper schrieb:
			
		

> Kenn ich. Kein empfehenswerter Forellenpuff. Ich sehe irgendwie nicht den Sinn darin sich ans Angelgewässer zu setzen und zuzugucken wie "Herr Quellengrund" eine Regentonne voll fangfertiger Zuchtforellen (abgezählt nach Angleranzahl) in Einheitsgröße ins Wasser kippt, die ich dann nachher wieder rausfangen darf. Naja wers "sportlich" liebt...
> 
> Aber für Leute ohne Angelschein sicherlich eine der wenigen Möglichkeiten sich "auszutoben"...
> 
> ...


 




Junge, Junge, da hat aber einer ganz schön Dampf abgelassen...|uhoh: #6 
Ich glaube, dieses Thema hatten wir hier schon oft genug, deshalb gebe ich meinen Senf zum Forellenteichangeln jetzt nicht auch noch mit dazu!

Nur eins: Man kann es auch übertreiben (und da ziele ich jetzt son büschen in deine Richtung, is aber nicht bös' gemeint#6 )


----------



## Wallerjäger25 (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*

Ich möchte niemanden persönlich angreifen, aber das hat doch mit Angeln wirklich nichts mehr zu tun#c ! Industrialisiertes Abfischen von Genetisch schon fast kaputtgezüchteten Forellen? Nein Danke#d !

Ich war im tiefsten Winter als unsere Vereinsseen zugefroren waren mal da, einfach zum Kotzen! Das man gut fangen kann bestreite ich nicht aber alleine schon der Naturschutzgedanke sowie waidgerechtes verhalten verbieten eine solche art der Angelei schon fast!!!
Die Leute standen schlange wie bei den ersten Aldi Rechnern, furchtbar! Wenn ich nicht 100km dahin gefahren wäre, hätte ich direkt wieder umgedreht!
Gruß Christian!#h


----------



## RaEma (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*

ja ja, die zweiklassengesellschaft der angler...  :r 

ich glaube manche leute brauchen diese "einteilung", um sich selbst bestättigt zu sehen und um sehen zu können, wie "toll" man doch fischen kann...  #d 

der eine mags halt "richtig", der andere eben "falsch"...

und puffangler als "negative, die alles toppen" zu bezeichnen is auch nicht richtig!!!

es gibt auch leute, die "andere, normale" angler in grund in boden fischen würden und da (puff) nur mal just for fun hingehen!

also, seit nicht so stolz ihr "erste Klasse" angler!!!


----------



## Chani04 (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*

Hallo, |wavey: 

bitte denkt auch mal an diesen Aspekt, manchmal kann man gar nicht anders, wenn der Rhein Hochwasser hat und man keine andere Karte hat und z.b. Sonntags aber doch mal Bock hat zu Angeln....|rolleyes 
Man geht ja nicht nur in die Puffs oder???
Vor allem es gibt gute und schlechte Anlagen und ob ich einen kleinen See beangel oder einen kleinen Teich wo mehrere Arten vorhanden sind ( siehe Genhodder See 2), das ist schon ein kleiner Unterschied aber dennoch eben ein Puff.....
Und ab und zu ein paar Forellen ziehen, wieso nicht, solange man das doch nicht nur macht, also ich mach es ab und zu wieso den auch nicht......
Dafür bin ich aber auch oft am Rhein oder an anderen Seen, so wie es sich gerade ergibt.....#6 
Man sollte nicht immer nur drauf rum kloppen.....|rolleyes :q #q 
Gruß#h 
Germaine


----------



## Mr. Lepo (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*

Hoi @all
warum soll man denn net in den Puff gehen...??? Schließlich hat doch jeder das Recht auf Spaß!! Auch wenn es nur im Forellenpuff ist|supergri |supergri . Wenn ich ne Ladung Forellen zum Räuchern nötig habe kaufe ich die bestimmt net im Fischfachhandel oder im Supermarkt in der Frischeabteilung. Also was liegt dann nahe???...eben der Gang in den Forellenpuff... und ob ich da die Menge die ich benötige, an einem Tage fange steht auf nem anderen Blatt. Bis denne


Gruß Lepo


----------



## BigEarn (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*



			
				RaEma schrieb:
			
		

> ja ja, die zweiklassengesellschaft der angler... :r
> 
> ich glaube manche leute brauchen diese "einteilung", um sich selbst bestättigt zu sehen und um sehen zu können, wie "toll" man doch fischen kann... #d
> 
> ...


 
Es geht bei der Frage doch überhaupt nicht darum, ob die Leute die dort angeln gehen, angeln können oder nicht. (persönlichen Kommentar verkneife ich mir hier lieber, denn ich will nicht verallgemeinern. Habe aber schon "vieles" gesehen. |rolleyes )
Es geht darum, dass man zwischen "ANGELN" und "FISCHE FANGEN" unterscheiden muss. Angeln ist für mich mehr, als mit der Angel loszugehen, Fische zu fangen und mit ner Plastiktüte voll Fisch wieder nach Hause zu gehen. Angeln ist Naturerlebnis, Naturschutz, Biologie.....und natürlich auch Fische fangen. Aber eben "auch" und nicht "nur". 
Wenn ich mir allein die Unterhaltungen zwischen Leuten an solchen Teichen anhöre weiss ich nicht, ob ich heulen oder lachen oder einfach nur Mitleid haben soll. "Da ist wieder ne Dicke reingekommen, hoffentlich kriegen wir die und nicht der Typ gegenüber..." - "Mit dem neuen Power-Bait 3fach Glitter grün-gelb-violett Pussy Flavour bestimmt! Die anderen 30 Farben kannste heute vergessen." "Eine leg ich auf Stör, da gibts ne Freikarte, wenn man einen fängt!" ....nein, nein, nein ich find es einfach nur furchtbar und ich werde nicht mehr hingehen, denn Angeln ist auch Entspannung. Wie man die dort finden soll ist mir ein Rätsel. Zum Aggressionsaufbau sind sie eher geeignet. 
Ich glaube ich kann gar nicht ausdrücken, was mich dort alles stört aber ich bin jetzt, wenn ich dran denke schon wieder angek... . 
Und wenn ich höre "Es gibt ja für manche Leute keine anderen Gewässer" dann soll man mir das bitte mal erklären. Wenn ich mir unsere Landkarte ansehe sehe ich Wasserläufe und Seen in Hülle und Fülle, wenn ich mir Vereinsbeiträge ansehe sind sie relativ gesehen zu Tagespreisen am Forellenpuff meist günstig, wenn ich höre, dass Leute ohne Schein auch angeln wollen, dann frag ich mich, warum sie nicht einfach einen Schein machen als "ernsthafte Angler" . 
Und wenn man mir sagt, dass es in diesen "anderen" Gewässern ja keine frischen Forellen gibt...Zuchtforellen bekomm ich beim Aldi, jedem anderen Supermarkt oder bei ner Fischzucht und schon meine Nerven, Geld und Zeit, in der ich dann irgendwo in der Natur sitze, 3 kleine Barsche fange und entspanne.


----------



## RaEma (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*



			
				BigEarn schrieb:
			
		

> )
> Wenn ich mir allein die Unterhaltungen zwischen Leuten an solchen Teichen anhöre weiss ich nicht, ob ich heulen oder lachen oder einfach nur Mitleid haben soll. "Da ist wieder ne Dicke reingekommen, hoffentlich kriegen wir die und nicht der Typ gegenüber..." - "Mit dem neuen Power-Bait 3fach Glitter grün-gelb-violett Pussy Flavour bestimmt! Die anderen 30 Farben kannste heute vergessen." "Eine leg ich auf Stör, da gibts ne Freikarte, wenn man einen fängt!" ....nein, nein, nein ich find es einfach nur furchtbar und ich werde nicht mehr hingehen,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dorschiie (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*

Fahr mal zum Heyer Wachtendonk (dem Verbrecher ) da muß du auf dein fische noch selber angeln .gutes Nachtangeln 1. und 3, wochenende im monat. In klammer war nicht so gemeint. ach ich meine das g.w. 2


----------



## Hooper (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*



			
				RaEma schrieb:
			
		

> ja ja, die zweiklassengesellschaft der angler... :r
> 
> ich glaube manche leute brauchen diese "einteilung", um sich selbst bestättigt zu sehen und um sehen zu können, wie "toll" man doch fischen kann... #d
> 
> ...


 

Ich habe nicht gesagt, das "Puffangler" alles negative toppen, sondern das speziell die Leute vom Quellengrund alles negative toppen.

Also RaEma: besser nicht so großzügig zwischen den Zeilen lesen... 
Hooper


----------



## woolver (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*

Hallo
ich habe mich gerade registrieren lassen,weil mir der nicht vorhandene Hut hochgegangen ist))
1.ich bin 50 Jahre alt und habe jede erdenkliche Art der Fischerei betrieben bis zum Grander auf den Azoren!
Leider habe ich nun seit 3 Jahren Athrose und kann nicht mehr auf der Talsperre schleppen und oder an riskanten Ufern fischen,vom Biggame ganz zu schweigen.insbesonders ist es nicht mehr möglich in die Lenne zu waten und meine geliebten(auch vom Magen ) ) Salmoniden zu fangen.
Da bleibt mir leider nur das was Ihr hier so abfällig Foripuff nennt.Ich gehe ca 2mal im Monat an solche Anlagen und bin sehr froh das es diese gibt!!
Das dort wie überall auch dumme und gestörte Exemplare der menschlichen Rasse vorkommen,lässt sich nicht  verhindern,aber die allermeisten benehmen sich anständig!! Ich konnte sogar einigen helfen erfolgreich zu fischen.
So und nun zu den Leuten,die hier tönen,das diese Art des Angelns keine besonderen Fähigkeiten verlangt.Ich lade jeden dieser Leute ein mit mir eine Anlage zu besuchen,und eine nette kleine Wettangelei zu versuchen.Dann unterhalten wir uns danach bei ner Flasche Wein über die nötigen Fertigkeiten))
Gruss
Wolfgang Lankes


----------



## davidpil (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*

hi woolver

Wilkommen im Board!!#h 


Ach ja:



> Ich sehe irgendwie nicht den Sinn darin sich ans Angelgewässer zu setzen und zuzugucken wie "Herr Quellengrund" eine Regentonne voll fangfertiger Zuchtforellen (abgezählt nach Angleranzahl) in Einheitsgröße ins Wasser kippt, die ich dann nachher wieder rausfangen darf.


 

|good:


----------



## woolver (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*

Hmmm ich muss nochwas loswerden,
irgendwo hat ein Dummbeutel versucht sein Latinum zu machen,41 Forellen in 36 Minuten oder so.
Das war einfach nur völliger Blödsinn auch wenn ein Kescherhansel dabei war ))
Gruss
Wolfgang Lankes


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*

*Jeder soll sein Hobby leben, wie er es will, solange es keinem andern schadet. Also: Wer den Puff will, soll hingehen |rolleyes  *

*Meins ist es nicht!!*

*Ich verstehe Angeln anders:*
*Oft nehme ich meine Spinnrute, gehe an den Fluß und wandere eine Std. flußabwärts, dann wieder die Std. zurück und wenn ich dann heimkomme, bemerkt meine Frau (ganz richtig), dass ich sicherlich wieder kein einziges mal ausgeworfen habe und fragt mich ob sie recht hat und ich antworte ihr:*
*Ich hatte einen schönen Angeltag!!*

#h


----------



## woolver (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*

TJo ich würde das auch gerne wieder machen,aber der Rücken verbietet es leider,ergo kommerzieller Angelsee.
Gruss
Wolfgang Lankes


----------



## woolver (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*

Ich sehe irgendwie nicht den Sinn darin sich ans Angelgewässer zu setzen und zuzugucken wie "Herr Quellengrund" eine Regentonne voll fangfertiger Zuchtforellen (abgezählt nach Angleranzahl) in Einheitsgröße ins Wasser kippt, die ich dann nachher wieder rausfangen darf. 

Da ich bereits einige Male am Quellengrund war,sage ich hierzu mal folgendes.
1.Ja am Wochenende ist es sehr voll.
2.In der Woche aber nicht ))
3.von wegen Einheitsgrösse,ich habe dort bereits Forellen und Saiblinge von 3-19 Pfund gefangen zuzüglich der Einheitsfische.
4.Die Menschen sind dort wie überall,verschieden,zum Glück oder?

Gruss
Wolfgang Lankes


----------



## aal-andy (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder soll sein Hobby leben, wie er es will, solange es keinem andern schadet.


 
@woolver: mit diesem statement hat der kollege den nagel auf den kopf getroffen. als leidenschaftlicher angler ist es sicher schwer für dich, dein hobby nicht mehr so ausüben zu können, wie du es einst getan hast. und das für dich als alternative dein hobby in einem forellenpuff ausübst, ist vollkommen in ordnung und bedarf auch keiner schande. hier im anglerboard haben wir eine ganze menge forellenfreaks, die mit unter sogar mehrfach die woche unterwegs sind, und an deren fangergebnissen, im gegensatz zu meinen, sieht man auch dass das forellenangeln in den forellenpuffs gelernt sein will. ich gehe in den kalten monaten vielleicht einmal monatlich los, und wenn es gut läuft hab ich so 4-6 forellen, bin aber auch niemand der den ganzen tag schleppt sondern darauf warte bis die viecher an den haken gehen. und wenn ich dagegen die ergebnisse z.b. von forellenudo und fischdödl sehe dann bestätigt das deine aussage, das man dort halt auch profis sitzen sieht. die paar die ich fange reichen mir auch über den winter für meine räuchertonne, davon mal abgesehen haben mich in letzter zeit auch zu viele "osteuropäischsprechende" angelkollegen immer mehr aus diesen anlagen vergrault. gehe deinem hobby so nach wie du es für richtig hälst, und wenn wir uns mal irgendwann an einem forellenteich treffen, dann zeigst du mir hoffentlich ein paar kniffe |supergri. petri heil...


----------



## Fischdödl (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.Jeder soll doch für sich entscheiden wo,wie und warum er Angelt.Deswegen gibt es doch keine schlechten und guten Angler.Ich gehe auch lieber am Rhein und an einem See Angeln.Im Sommer sieht mich kaum einer im Forellenpuff.Nur im Winter habe ich halt am Rhein keinen Bock und da ich Angelgeil bin geh ich halt in den Puff.
Und über die Spezis im Angelpuff fängt jeder - immer Schwade losse :m Da geb ich eh nix drauf.


----------



## Elfchen_19 (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*



			
				aal-andy schrieb:
			
		

> ..., bin aber auch niemand der den ganzen tag schleppt sondern darauf warte bis die viecher an den haken gehen.


Hallo Andre - und schon hast Du im Winter (jedenfalls hier in der Eifel) fast alles richtig gemacht - schleppen (auch heute wieder) bringt da meist gar nix bei kaltem Wasser :m. Sach Du nochmal, Du hättest keine Ahnung |supergri|supergri!!!



> Gehe deinem Hobby so nach wie du es für richtig hälst, und wenn wir uns mal irgendwann an einem Forellenteich treffen, dann zeigst du mir hoffentlich ein paar kniffe |supergri. Petri Heil...



Wenn ich mich dem anschließen darf - sowohl in Wort als auch Tat - nobody is perfect und sollte immer dankbar sein , wenn er/sie zu richtigen Zeit den entscheidenden Kniif/Trick/Dreh verraten bekommen :m !!!!

@ Guido

Danke MEISTER - 0,18er ist fängiger als 0,30er im Winter :m:m!!! Auch wenn's Anknoten für einen "Schäääääl" wie mich kein Vergnügen ist |supergri.

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## Fisch1000 (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*

Ich bin zwar nicht so der Forellenpuff Freak, aber ich find es besser, wenn die Kochtopfangler ihre Forellenpuffs leerfischen als unsere Naturbäche!

Fisch1000


----------



## Fischdödl (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*



			
				Fisch1000 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin zwar nicht so der Forellenpuff Freak, aber ich find es besser, wenn die Kochtopfangler ihre Forellenpuffs leerfischen als unsere Naturbäche!
> 
> Fisch1000



Wir arbeiten dran |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## aal-andy (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*



			
				Elfchen_19 schrieb:
			
		

> schleppen (auch heute wieder) bringt da meist gar nix bei kaltem Wasser :m.


 
habe gerade deine fänge bewundert - dickes petri heil !!! ich hoffe ich schaffe es in absehbarer zeit auch mal nach eicherscheid, mich schrecken immer ein wenig die vereisten bzw. zugeschneiten straßen ab. aber irgendwann komme ich sie mir bei euch holen, diese schönen, kämpferischen und wohlschmeckenden mit zusatzfettflosse ausgestatteten in schuppengehüllten unterwasserlebewesen.

was lese ich da - 030er hauptschnur ? sowas benutzt kalle als vorfach, da bist du ja noch richtig filigran ausgestattet |supergri.


----------



## Elfchen_19 (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*



			
				aal-andy schrieb:
			
		

> habe gerade deine fänge bewundert - dickes petri heil !!! ich hoffe ich schaffe es in absehbarer zeit auch mal nach eicherscheid, mich schrecken immer ein wenig die vereisten bzw. zugeschneiten straßen ab. aber irgendwann komme ich sie mir bei euch holen, diese schönen, kämpferischen und wohlschmeckenden mit zusatzfettflosse ausgestatteten in schuppengehüllten unterwasserlebewesen.
> 
> was lese ich da - 030er hauptschnur ? sowas benutzt kalle als vorfach, da bist du ja noch richtig filigran ausgestattet |supergri.



Anytime und immer gerne - wir würden uns sehr freuen. Ggf. kannst Du den Kalle ja mitbringen - dann zeigt er uns mal wie man Forellen nicht fängt - auch mal 'ne Lehrstunde im Sinn der CRF |supergri|supergri!!!!

Und Schnee und Eis halten sich derzeit (wieder) in Grenzen - Winterreifen drauf und juuut is !!!!

LG und schönen Sonntag aus der Eifel wünschrt Dir

Eddy


----------



## davidpil (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*

ich finde auch das nichts dabei ist wenn man mal an den Forellenpuff geht.
Und erst recht nicht wenn man nicht anders kann!
Ich selber hab das vor 4 Jahren öffters mal gemacht, weil ich da noch keinen Angelschein hatte, aber jetzt mach ich das nicht mehr, weil
1.Mir das zu teuer ist
und 2. weil ich einen See dirkt vor meiner Haustür hab :q


----------



## marmis0205 (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> ich habe mich gerade registrieren lassen,weil mir der nicht vorhandene Hut hochgegangen ist))
> 1.ich bin 50 Jahre alt und habe jede erdenkliche Art der Fischerei betrieben bis zum Grander auf den Azoren!
> Leider habe ich nun seit 3 Jahren Athrose und kann nicht mehr auf der Talsperre schleppen und oder an riskanten Ufern fischen,vom Biggame ganz zu schweigen.insbesonders ist es nicht mehr möglich in die Lenne zu waten und meine geliebten(auch vom Magen ) ) Salmoniden zu fangen.
> ...


 


zu 100 Prozent meine Meinung !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## woolver (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*

ich hatte nur den Eindruck das hier 2 Klassen Angler eingeteilt werden.Ich habe fast 30 Jahre überall und auf fast alles gefischt und bin nun leider nicht mehr so beweglich.Trotzdem liebe ich dieses Hobby auch am Angelteich!Und zum Thema Kochtopf:Ich esse meine leben lang gerne Fisch und habe immer was mit genommen ohne dabei Scham zu empfinden.
Die Sache mit den Russlanddeutschen ist leider manchmal lästig,aber auch dort kann man mit guten Worten und Beispiel einiges erreichen.
Gruss
Wolfgang Lankes


----------



## Matzinger (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> ich habe mich gerade registrieren lassen,weil mir der nicht vorhandene Hut hochgegangen ist))
> 1.ich bin 50 Jahre alt und habe jede erdenkliche Art der Fischerei betrieben bis zum Grander auf den Azoren!
> Leider habe ich nun seit 3 Jahren Athrose und kann nicht mehr auf der Talsperre schleppen und oder an riskanten Ufern fischen,vom Biggame ganz zu schweigen.insbesonders ist es nicht mehr möglich in die Lenne zu waten und meine geliebten(auch vom Magen ) ) Salmoniden zu fangen.
> ...



woolver hat meines Erachtens Recht.
a.) Für körperlich angeschlagene Fischer gibt es kaum andere Möglichkeiten
b.) Nicht jeder fängt am Forellenpuff, das Wettangeln würde ich auch eingehen

Auch einige Nord-Boardies und ich fahren oft an kommerziellen Anlagen, diese sind aber Top gepflegt (u. a. in DK, siehe DK-Thread) und nicht mit dem Quellengrund zu vergleichen.
Da ich oft über große Fische gelesen habe, habe ich bei meiner letzten Geschäftsreise einen Abstecher an den Quellengrund gemacht. Nichts für ungut, aber da ist das Planschbecken meiner Tochter ja noch größer.
Ich würde mich niemals an die Teiche setzten, aber wie gesagt: Das muß jeder selber wissen.

Gruß

Matzinger


----------



## Franky (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*

Moin...
Ich will ganz stark hoffen, dass ich nicht einmal darauf angewiesen sein muß, die Forellenzirkusse zu besuchen, wenn ich angeln möchte... Wolfgangs Posting hat mich echt zum Nachdenken gebracht, aber meine Einstellung diesen "Dingern" gegenüber wird sich nicht ändern.
Den Aspekt der "Erreichbarkeit" für Jungs und Mädels, die aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht mehr so können, wie sie wollen, war mir so 100% nicht bewusst. Wahrscheinlich, weil ich vor 3 oder 4 Jahren am Wasser ein Erlebnis hatte, was ich mit Sicherheit nicht vergessen werde:
Ein älterer Herr bediente sich (auf die Ferne betrachtet) einer eher seltsamen Wurftechnik. Da ich mit Kumpel Marco auf Pfingsttour an der Weser war, so ziemlich "jwd", hat mich das interessiert... Er war kriegsversehrt und nur den linken Arm behalten. Spezielle Wurftechnik, Einhänger an der rechten Schulter und Spezielkarre machte seine Trips ans Wasser möglich. "Es  gibt aber nur wenige Stellen, wo ich hinkann", erzählte er mir. Grund: schlechte Zuwegungen...
Von dem Standpunkt aus wird ein "Forellenpuff" durchaus sinnvoll - unter der Woche...


----------



## woolver (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*

also am quellengrund gibt es 2 grosse durchaus akzeptable teiche,den nr 9 und 13.beide teiche sind recht gross und bis zu 5,5mtief.ich war heute dort am 9er,es waren 16 angler dort.es war weder eng noch sonstwas.habe 5 lachs und 3 portionsforis gefangen.
ich weiss nicht wo die immer hingehen die dort schreiben zu klein zu eng etc.auf der hp vom quellengrund kann man sich die teiche ansehen.die badewannen kann man meiden,denn komischerweise sind die immer voll besonder der teich am haus.
gruss
wolfgang lankes


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*



			
				drogba schrieb:
			
		

> wie ihr zusammen schon bei 16 stück also mind jeder 8 ins schwitzen kommt dann geht mal zum joppe da habt ihr dann zusamen wenns gut leuft locker 80 stück.ps teich 3 ist eiegntlich der schlechteste teich wenn man über haupt sagen DARF das der Q. gut sein soll ich wäre an teich 7 gegangen oder an teich 2 aber jedem das seine.ein tip im 3er sind weder störe noch welse (ausser bei veranstaltung villeicht aber im normal fall nicht.



Was machen die denn mit den Stören oder Welsen,wenn die Veranstaltung zu ende ist?|kopfkrat

Ruft er sie dann wie eine Schafherde zusammen und dann geht es ab ins Aquarium?:q

Also da werden Garantiert immer genug über bleiben und wenn kein Sch.... mehr drann denkt,dann liest man wieder in einem Käseblättchen,das einer einen Riesenfisch aus einem Tümpel gezogen hat!!!!!!:m

Gruß Schimmel|wavey:


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*

Frankys Bericht gefällt mir.
Die mich kennen, wissen wie oft ich mich am Forellenpuff rumtreibe. 
Alle 35 Jahre oder vielleicht passiert es ja auch anlässlich eines Treffens bald mal wieder.


----------



## drogba (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*

traum analge gibts nicht!für mich wäre die nicht überfüllte und trozdem gut besetz ist super. in italien ist das immer so das es leer ist du aber trozdem ordentlich fisch drinn hast und die leute auch angeln können.vorallem sollen die anlagen mal von den russen und polen die ständig krawall machen gereumt werden denn die scheuen auch nicht die fische zu reissen und zu qälen(nicht alle aber es gibt viele schwarze schaafe und auch zum glück ein paar wirklich nette mit denen ich bekanntschaft machen durfte)


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*

Wenn ich diese Ausländerschelte oder Hetze hier lese wird mir schlecht.

Haben die nicht bezahlt?

Uli


----------



## froggy31 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*

@ drogba 
#d #d #d was hast du bloß für Ideen !

froggy


----------



## Betreuer1 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*



			
				froggy31 schrieb:
			
		

> @ drogba
> #d #d #d was hast du bloß für Ideen !
> 
> froggy



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen.

Gibt es denn nicht genauso gut Deutsch die sich unmöglich verhalten???

Gruß Betreuer

PS
Ich denke es geht hier ums angeln und nicht um das Verhalten der Europäer?


----------



## drogba (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*

versuch den das mal zu erklären bin ma gespannt mit wieviel blauen augen du nach hause kommst !ich hab ja gesagt das nich alle so sind aber viele.


----------



## angelsaxe (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*

Moin moin, momentan ist im quellengrund nur stör u. wallerbesatz bis zum 14.7.06 zwar nicht jedermanns Sache, Besitzer ist solange im Urlaub u. jemand anderes macht es für den Andreas u. die Teiche 7,8 und 9 sind oben nur offen. Unten der Burkhard wie gehabt aber nur an den kleinen Teichen unten soweit ich weiß etwas Forellenbesatz. Vorige Woche Montag war ich da einen Stör drangehabt auf 2 Tauwürmer kurz vor der Landung abgegangen. Dacht mir schon das wars für heute und so kam es auch kein Biss mehr danach. Übrigends der Besatz ist in Ordnung für 18Euro momentan, nur wenig Angler am grossen Teich war ich Teich 9 mit 11 Mann. Dachte mir wenn die Fische nicht wollen komm ich halt nochmal wieder u. so war ich am Freitag erfolgreicher 3 Welse u. 3 Störe auf Käse Wurm bis Mittags.:q Der Angler neben mir wollte Forellen fangen. Sagte Ihm das keine mehr drinnen ist ausser ein zwei. er versuchte immer in die Mitte vom Teich die angeblichen Forellen fangen zu können, was aber in Wirklichkeit Karpen waren . Ansonsten geh ich meist wenn For. Besatz ist auf Forellen was sich auch sehr lohnt. Liegt nicht immer am Besitzer andere Anlagen dagegen sind wahre Abzocke!


----------



## uwe gerhard (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*

hi,
hier habe ich mal eine Überraschung.
Es geht auch ganz anders.....denn
etwas besonderes gibt es demnächst  in Herrhausen im Harz, mit Grossforellen, Saiblingen und Bachforellen und vielen anderen kapitalen Fischen.

Kein "Puff" im üblichen Sinne, sondern etwas ganz besonderes.

Eher ein "Edelpuff" wenn man so will.Alle Salmoniden wurden selbst vom Ei an hochgezogen, keine Massenmastware .
schaut euch die Fotos der Fische an. 

Auf 15 Angler pro Tag begrenzt.da ist man unter sich.

Angeln nur Voranmeldung.

umzäuntes Teichgelände.

Mein Bekannter eröffnet am o1. August

da meine Anlage mit auf dem Gelände ist, betreue dort die Angler demnächst vor Ort, bei Interesse
schick ich euch  gern mehr Infos.
gruss
uwe gerhard#h
Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken


----------



## uwe gerhard (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*



			
				drogba schrieb:
			
		

> traum analge gibts nicht!für mich wäre die nicht überfüllte und trozdem gut besetz ist super. in italien ist das immer so das es leer ist du aber trozdem ordentlich fisch drinn hast und die leute auch angeln können.vorallem sollen die anlagen mal von den russen und polen die ständig krawall machen gereumt werden denn die scheuen auch nicht die fische zu reissen und zu qälen(nicht alle aber es gibt viele schwarze schaafe und auch zum glück ein paar wirklich nette mit denen ich bekanntschaft machen durfte)


 
Hi,
ab 1, August gibt es eine Traumanlage....wollen wir wetten?
lieben gruss
uwe gerhard


----------



## uwe gerhard (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Quellengrund  - Ein Bericht*

wird überarbeitet


----------

